# 30% Cigar tax Proposed in PA



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Got an e-mail from the Local B&M. PA is proposing a 30% tax on cigars. I then saw it mention in the lastest catalog from Famous. I can understand a percent or two, but 30% absolutely recockulous. Here's an article I found on it.

Proposed Cigar Tax Burns Pennsylvania IPCPR Tobacconists


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow,Time to start stocking up to cover my butt.


----------

